# Local 11 Pool of Eligibles



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

noobysparky said:


> Hello electricians of ElectricianTalk
> 
> I had just had taken my oral interview for LAETT this last Saturday, and I got the results. I scored an 85.5, with 15 people ahead of me and 14 with the same score.
> I was just wondering if anyone knew whether or not they picked up eligibles individuals or in groups, as that would be great. I know it's based on the work in the area, but I have no idea how much work is being done in LA. Any advice regarding would be appreciated, thanks!


Look at the skyline, if you see a lot of cranes in the air then there is a lot of work and you will get scooped up fast .

Good luck and welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

noobysparky said:


> Hello electricians of ElectricianTalk
> 
> I had just had taken my oral interview for LAETT this last Saturday, and I got the results. I scored an 85.5, with 15 people ahead of me and 14 with the same score.
> I was just wondering if anyone knew whether or not they picked up eligibles individuals or in groups, as that would be great. I know it's based on the work in the area, but I have no idea how much work is being done in LA. Any advice regarding would be appreciated, thanks!


Hey nooby I too just had my interview wit laett... scored an 84. Any news on the bootcamp or any updates?...


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

According to various sources from ETI and other people on the POE list January seems to be the month the first group of people get sent to boot camp. Where does an 84 put you in terms of how many people are ahead and the same score as you?


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

The POE has not been updated yet so no idea as of now...


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

POE updated; 6 above me 7 with the same score...


----------

